# طرق الانقاذ اثناء الطوارءى بالعربى والانجليزى والاسبانى



## عمرالخطاب (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا احب ان اشكر السيد المحترم safety113 على موضوعه الرائع الانقاذ , وقد رايته موضوع هام وقمت بتفيذه وتدريب فريق الانقاذ عليه ولكن اود اوضح لحضرتكم انى اعمل فى فنزويلا واللغه هناك هى الاسبانيه و لذلك قمت بترجمة الى اللغه الانجليزية والاسبانيه لكى تعم الفائده و هذه هى مشاركة الاولى فى منتدكم المحترم المفيد
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الملف هنا بصيغه pdf انا حوالت ان اضعى بجوده عاليه بس المنتدى لا يسمح ولكن من يريده بجوده عاليه يمكن ارساله اليه على الميل او يقولى على طريق افضل يتم التحميل بيه


----------



## safety113 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك على ذكري


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز
مجهود جبار نتمنى دوام مشاركاتك
ونتمنى الاستفادة منك في الجانب الآخر وهو ترجمة المواضيع الانكليزية إلى اللغة العربية
مع تحياتي


----------



## زعبيل (4 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## تمبيزة (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## fraidi (18 أبريل 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## aymankeeper (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## يا الغالي (21 أبريل 2012)

يعطيك الله العافية وجزاك الله خير، اذا هناك ملفات مفيدة متعلقة بالسلامة لا تنسى اخوانك هنا بها


----------



## وجية محمد الحبشي (3 مايو 2012)

حفظك اللة من كل مكروة وسوء


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

